# PLEASE PRAY FOR US!



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sure you've heard it on the news. :bysmilie: 

I'm just in tears right now-I'm so stressed out and have never been so scared. I've been sandbagging since 9 a.m. this morning and filled sandbags for 4 hours at our Fargodome last night. Yesterday we were told we had to raise all dikes a foot and we were feeling pretty confident today. Well...they just announced that the river could go a whole extra foot over flood level (43 feet) higher. There are people across the river from us to the North who are being evacuated. Peter is sandbagging in the neighborhood right now and I'm going to start bringing what I can upstairs. Ella is with her babysitter as we wouldn't be able to do much with her here (although I miss her more than words can say). Please, please continue to pray for us. This is the worst they've EVER seen the Red River and their saying there's no telling what it's going to do when the crest comes on Saturday. The road we normally take to get home is blocked off and the other route is surrounded by National Guard and you can only go through if you live in the area. Ok, I better stop rambling because the more I do the more I cry. I'm just so worried for everyone in Fargo/Moorhead and surrounding areas. :crying: All the volunteers are so tired and this was certainly unwelcome news this evening.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

My warmest good wishes are with you.....and I pray for all in your area.

May the coming days bring rays of sunshine and relief.

Please stay safe.

God bless.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Lots of prayers for you and your family rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hoping you get some much needed relief from the weather, Gina. Love to you and yours.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I'll definitely be praying Gena. 


Stay Safe!!!




Joy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Gina, I thought about y'all when I heard this on the news this evening and was so hoping you were not being affected. I am praying for all of you. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for all of you affected by the flooding. God bless.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Gena, prayers coming from Bob and Marsha. Please take care of yourself and keep us posted.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG...I saw this on the news. I guess its hard for anyone who is not there to understand what someone like you is going thru. Im so sorry. I wish there was something I could do to help. Thoughts and prayers for you and your entire community rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Gena, my prayers are with you and all those affected by the flooding. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gena, I'm praying things will be Ok for you . Do I understand that now you can't evacuate? or did I mis understand. Just want to say if you feel even there is a chance you should and you can.. then do so.. the safety of you and yours comes above all else!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i pray all is well gena:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gina lots of prayers our coming your way. Stay safe. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for you and your family rayer: 


Cathy


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope things get better. Sending prayers your way. rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

will keep you guys in my thoughts! *hugs you*


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Gena, we're watching you guys closely. Lots of people from our town have gone or are leaving to help sandbag (we live only 4 hours from Gena for those that don't know). I feel terrible and am praying that it crests well below what they're predicting. Try to stay calm so you can think clearly.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: Oh no, I haven't watched the news at all today. I hope you don't get flooded. Please stay safe, you all will be in my thoughts & prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for your safety!

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, praying hard for you and family.
xoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers to your family Gena. Hopefully the river will crest soon. Please stay safe.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Gina, we'll be praying that everyone stays safe.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I did hear about it on the news and it sounds very scary! I hope it's not as bad as they expect, and will be thinking of you, DH, Ella and Kosmo! :grouphug: and :Good luck: to all of you.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

we sent our prayer your way. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought about you when I heard that on the news earlier this evening. Take care of yourself and your little family. My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry.
I'll be praying for you and everyone that is affected by this flooding. 
Please stay safe and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. Yes-we can still evacuate and they will sound the alarms if we need to do so. I'm updating now because Peter and I will be taking the computer apart to bring upstairs-we're bringing anything of importance up because we're pretty much assuming we're going to get water in our basement :bysmilie: This is going to be a record flood-the river is already over 39 feet above flood stage. Our neighborhood is blocked off and they are building an earthen dike (dike made out of dirt) down the street from us. The only thing keeping me sane is that I have Peter and Ella and we are all safe right now. If they tell us to evacuate-we are going to immediately and plan to pack bags tonight or tomorrow to be prepared for that. Fargo flooded bad in 1997 and we are already above that stage. 

Thanks for your continued prayers-we need it more than you know. This is certainly not the reason I want us to be on the National news. 

Hugs and thank you's to you all! 

Love,
Gena, Peter, Kosmo and Ella


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for your continued prayers.....

I am praying so hard for all of you...my step-daughter lives in Grand Forks...and I remember the flooding they had about ten years ago...it was sooooo devastating....hope that none of you have to face anything like that again...Please Dear Lord...keep everyone safe....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Stay safe please.......I am praying that you don't get a bad flood and everyone is safe!!!!! Take care of baby Ella~~~


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Hi Gena,

I've been thinking about you. I live up the river from you, and though our situation (so far) looks like its going to be less destructive than yours, you are certainly in the thoughs of everyone here. I'm planning to go sandbagging this weekend in a community just outside of the city that is currently being flooded due to ice jams along the river.

Please take care, and ensure you're safe. I know this is very frightening, and the recent weather has only made matters worse.

Hugs to you, and special hugs to Kosmo and Ella.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GENA I SAW IT ON THE NEWS. ILL BE PRAYING FOR YOU ALL TO BE SAFE. rayer:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Sending prayers your way - for you and everyone being affected by this. ((hugs)0


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Gina I hope that you and your family are safe. Sending rayer: to you.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Gina,

I heard they did evacuations at 2a CDT. Did that include you?
I'm so sorry this is happening. . .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Stay Safe Gena!! I will be praying for you and your family rayer:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending prayer to you and your family rayer:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Sending prayers for your safety!! My parents flooded a number of years ago and while it is too late to rent a U-Haul to move out what you can, I do hope that you turn off your gas (if you have gas) and flip all your breakers off. Not know if you receive much water or not, it might be helpful to tape over outlets and stuff towels down your vents and then put plastic over that. Anything that you can do to lessen the "mess" afterward will be so helpful. I'm trying to remember everything that we did, but I'm afraid that you are already without your computer. 

Lot's of prayers being sent, may God keep you from harm and protect you. rayer:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Praying you guys are somewhere safe. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gena i am praying


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

I heard about the flood, it sounds horrible. I really hope you and your family, as well as everyone else there, will be safe.

We have a friend right by there and we told him he could stay with us if it gets really bad. I hope things go alright  My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

rayer: rayer: Gena, praying that you and your family will come out of this safe and sound. I will continue to send positive thoughts and prayers your way. rayer: rayer: 

Pat


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope you are safe. This is just terrible. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You, and your family, have been in my thoughts, Gena. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Still praying that y'all are all safe. rayer: 

Linda


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

stay safe. I pray that the river doesn't flood as bad as predicted....please stay safe.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Sending lots of prayers to you and your family.

I know how very scary this is as I lived in Iowa close to the Cedar River in 1999 when there was a huge flood in the small town I lived in. We sandbagged and sandbagged and prayed and prayed and -- I hate thinking about that time. So many houses were flooded and ruined.

God be with you, Gena, Kosmo, Ella and the rest of the family. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Gena, I hope you and your family are safe. I heard about the evacuation last night and wondered about you. My prayers are continuing.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything's ok with you and your family. I hate that you don't have your computer to update us. I just hope that wherever you are you are all safe. 
rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Has anyone heard from Gena? I keep thinking about her. I watched the news last night--ohhhh...that was just awful!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gena I have been praying for all of you. Haven't heard any updates on the news :smpullhair:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I heard on the news that the river had crested, so what has happened is probably the extent of it. I hope Gena and family are alright. I hope we hear something soon!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*rayer: rayer: rayer: I also want to add my prayers for Gena and her family's safety and that of their home. 
In fact, prayers for all whose homes and lives are in jeopardy rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I spoke with Gena earlier this morning, before the river crested, and she said they were fine but were waiting for that river to crest....I tried getting ahold of her a while ago but havent heard from her...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Seriously Gena, I hope hope you and family are safe. It is a terrible thing. So much property being destroyed. rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi there. Just wanted to update ya'll. I'm at the in-laws doing some laundry since our washer & dryer are up on blocks rightn now (and no, we haven't gotten any water in our house yet-knock on wood). We just spent another 4 hrs. at the Fargodome filling sandbags-they want 500,000 back up bags because the river will be at the crest for 5-7 days and that will be a lot of pressure on the dikes. 

Yes-the river has crested...BUT...it will most likely crest again because we recently had a blizzard to add insult to injury so that all still has to melt and will, of course, run into the river. We also have a winter storm watch headed our way. Just lovely-ugh! So many people lost their homes  and many had to be rescued by air boats. Our neighborhood pulled together awesome and got the dike built to 43.9 feet!! Our whole basement pretty much is upstairs so things are quite cramped (and I about stubb my toe every night when I get up to feed Ella). 

I haven't gotten a lot of pics because we've been so busy diking and filling sandbags. I did get to take a couple of a golf course today which is one huge, deep lake. It's just amazing! 

Anyway-we're doing ok right now. Our computer is taken apart upstairs so I may be off for a while unless I have time to check in at work. 

Thanks for all your continued prayers-it really means a lot!!

Love,

Gena, Peter, Kosmo and Ella :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Gina, thank you for the update! I've been praying and checking to see if you were able to post. I will keep all of you in my prayers. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gena... so wonderful to hear from you and that all is Ok !! BTW I love that photo!!! Please keep us updated as you can.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, I'm so glad you were able to give us an update, Gena. And, I'm glad to know that you and your little family are doing fine through all this. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear this - continuing to pray that the worst is over now!

Hugs and puppy kisses,

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Gena, I'm so glad to hear you're staying safe. Prayers are continuing for everyone affected by this. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that you and the family are doing fine!!! I will be glad when this is all over for you!!!! Hang in there Gena!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been so worried about your little family. Hang in there, were all praying


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

i hope you guys stay safe and nothing bad happens


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to hear you are ok, update us when you can.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that you're all OK. Hopefully the rise in the river from the snow storm will be minimal.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was hoping for another update that things were still OK. I hope you can post soon.
Stay safe!


----------

